# A6M5c Zero - First attempt at 'Weathering' effects.



## ChrisEM (Mar 28, 2021)

I usually focus on Ships, but I wanted to practice weathering/wear and tear so I picked up a 1/48 scale Zero and put it together. I used chipping effect fluid with an undercoat of aluminum colored paint for the paint job. I plan on picking up some pigments to add dirt/dust effects as well.
Suggestions and constructive criticism appreciated.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

It definitily worked! Not sure if you would still find a pilot in a plane that weather beaten but the effect is really good.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks cool--like it's been in some fights.


----------

